
I do not use semicolons in JavaScript any longer. I just compose - djfm
https://jsfiddle.net/69k98x17/40/
======
ix-hispana
I am unworthy:
[https://jsfiddle.net/0a3dmjqt/](https://jsfiddle.net/0a3dmjqt/)

Sorry but I'm not willing to make 40 edits to write a function that adds
numbers.

Edit: Variation using the "fp" version of the library:
[https://jsfiddle.net/0a3dmjqt/2/](https://jsfiddle.net/0a3dmjqt/2/)

------
devdad
I can't tell if this is satire or not. So unreadable but so in line with much
of the hype.

